# Shimano Bleed Block Substitute?



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

For some inexplicable reason Shimano does not include bleed blocks (brake pad spacer) with their bleed kits. 

But the block is shown in the instructions (which aren't even accurate to the brakes the kit is advertised for...)

The blocks are hard to find, and shipping is like 3 times what the damn thing retails for. 

I'm still a relative newb, so this may not be news to anyone else, but is it just me or does Shimano seem to do a lot of stupid stuff like this?

Anyways, mini-rant aside... For Shimano SLX M666 Disc Brakes:

A.) Does anyone know of a good substitute for the block? One that doesn't require a chunk of oak and whittling skills? 

B.) Do I really even need it? Many tutorials online for different Shimano brakes don't employ the block/spacer.

Thanks!


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

My brakes (M785) came with the bleed block. They also came with the hose "clamp" to install the barb, plus an extra set of barbs and olives.

Did you buy a new, retail, set?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I just bend a piece of cardboard and it works well.

Tim


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you take the pads out, a 10mm hex key b/w the pistons works well. Recently I found the bleed block on amazon or eBay for about $5 shipped. Shipping was more than the part but total cost wasn't bad.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Try your LBS I did, they had like 50 of them lying around and just gave me a couple no charge.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

DYI
Bleed Block &AMP; Pad Spacer Kit - £4.99 | Epic Bleed Solutions


----------

